# Farmers Fields



## SEVEN_PETS (Aug 11, 2009)

Hiya

As I live in a town, I don't know the countryside rules. There are a few fields near to where I live that were ploughed recently, so someone obviously owns them and plans to grow crops on them. They've left a wide grass verge all the way around the edge of the field. I've seen people walking on the grass verges in the fields, I even saw someone with a dog. Does this mean people are allowed to walk on the fields?

There is a public footpath alongside one of the fields and there are wide gaps in the fences around the fields. There is no sign to say that you can not walk on the ploughed fields. I don't know the farm's contact details, I haven't been able to find it on the internet so can't ask permission. Should I assume that I'm allowed access because it doesn't say that you can't walk on the fields?


----------



## SarahAvon (Aug 7, 2010)

I'd be careful with this one personally.
Sometimes a verge is left around the edge of a ploughed field so that when the farmer goes out in his tractor, he can circle from the middle of the field outwards and encourage any furries to the "safe" space around the edge instead of mowing them down!


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

Some landowners will tolerate and allow walkers.

However, unless its an official footpath, its considered trespass.


----------



## Guest (Sep 16, 2010)

We walk on a farmers field with his knowledge! But farmers are within there rights for not allowing you on their land - unless of course it is a designated footpath. Even if a field does have a footpath the public do not nesessisarily have an automatic right of way.

Also! when walking on a proper footpath through a farmers land which is allowed to keep your dog on a leash if there is lifestock around!

A farmer is well within his rights to shoot your dog if it is running lose! I was told to tie a big ribbon half way down my dogs lead so that it could be seenm at a distance that the dogs were leased! (I am referring to a tracking lead here)


----------



## Stoka (Sep 14, 2010)

But bear in mind trespass isn't an illegal offence, it's a civil offence, meaning it's a dispute between you and the land owner. 

We used to allow dog walkers in the fields on our farm providing they stuck to the ones without the cows or bulls in.


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

No, a farmers field is private property, and you have to ask their permission to pass across it. A public right of way (such as a footpath), exists only to allow the passage from A to B  i.e. from one place to another. Useful to know if you're meeting up in large groups for dog walking, you need to meet together on a pathway or car park, not on a public footpath


----------



## susieborder (Jul 23, 2010)

SEVEN_PETS said:


> Hiya
> 
> As I live in a town, I don't know the countryside rules. There are a few fields near to where I live that were ploughed recently, so someone obviously owns them and plans to grow crops on them. They've left a wide grass verge all the way around the edge of the field. I've seen people walking on the grass verges in the fields, I even saw someone with a dog. Does this mean people are allowed to walk on the fields?
> 
> There is a public footpath alongside one of the fields and there are wide gaps in the fences around the fields. There is no sign to say that you can not walk on the ploughed fields. I don't know the farm's contact details, I haven't been able to find it on the internet so can't ask permission. Should I assume that I'm allowed access because it doesn't say that you can't walk on the fields?


the wide grass verg you mention is most probably set a side they get paid to leave this like this for the wild life. if there is a public footpath you are ok to be on that but beware if you walk on the farm field or property i would try and find out who farms it and get in touch to see if you can walk the fields, nine times out of ten they say no as they would have to say yes to everyone, also if you have a dog and they disturbe the wild life or they breed phesants for shoots they will not be very amused and i am not sure but i dont know what the law is about dogs on private land that is used for shooting/breeding and livestock you dont want your dog shot, i would try and get intouch with the farmer if you can to be on the safe side.


----------



## SEVEN_PETS (Aug 11, 2009)

The public footpath continues through one of their fields (not a ploughed one) and it says "keep to the path", but walkers don't. I've seen them on the other side of this field with the sign in it. But there are no signs ontowards the ploughed fields. :confused1:


----------



## kaz_f (Mar 8, 2009)

I'd have a look on an OS map, you may be able to do this on the OS website I'm not sure. Then you can find if the footpath continues into the ploughed bit.


----------



## susieborder (Jul 23, 2010)

also be aware if the farm do hold shoots it is coming up to that time of the year and if you happen to be walking on or near a field that the shooters are on god forbid what might happen, i walk the farm my husband works but i always phone to see if there are any shoots and so avoid that area they are all used to me now and will call me to let me know where i can or cant walk.


----------



## lauren001 (Jun 30, 2008)

I think that you have to consider the owner, as how would you like someone walking through your garden without permission?

Farmers have livestock to consider and dogs often cause trouble, even if not in the same field, stress to pregnant cows or ewes can cause miscarriages. Cattle running about in fields cause damage to the ground or to themselves if stirred up by strange dogs. 
Of course there is the the added danger of bulls, and cows defending calves, even rams may give you a run for your money. A fence will not save you if a bull decides to walk through it.
Best to ask the farmer first, he can alert you to any dangers you and your dogs may face and will prevent you damaging his livestock.


----------



## SarahAvon (Aug 7, 2010)

Cows are bizarrely good at jumping too! I have personally witnessed one clearing a 4' fence!


----------



## lauren001 (Jun 30, 2008)

That's true.


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

Do you really want to walk through a ploughed up field? You would be knee deep in mud and muck!! Joking aside, it is his property and he should be consulted. Just because you saw some other idiot walking on the field, doesn't mean it is allowed. Besides, the other dogwalker might well have been the farmer or one of his family. In this area there are lots of farms where there is a farmhouse, and you could just go up and ask. I know, as I lost my little mongrel once and went round every farmhouse in the entire area with his photograph! Please don't shoot him, he's mine!

We have a country estate in Royston, smallish stately home and thousands of acres of land. The family have always allowed dogwalkers on their land and this has been handed down through generations. But it is their choice if they suddenly decided to put a stop to it.


----------



## xxsarahpopsxx (Sep 30, 2009)

Not much help to you, but Im sure in scotland you can walk anywhere you like in the countryside without permission as long as you stick to edges of the fields and dont harass livestock.


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

A farmer only has the legal right to shoot a dog if it worrying/chasing livestock. They cant shoot them for merely being on their property.


----------



## kaz_f (Mar 8, 2009)

If it turns out to be a footpath you don't need to ask, though it's polite to keep the dog on lead. Farmers round here remove footpath signs a lot - doesn't make it any less of a footpath


----------



## Guest (Sep 16, 2010)

Farmers are now being paid to leave field edges unploughed to make corridors for wildlife, not a lot of use if people and dogs walk them 
It comes under the stewardship scheme

Natural England - Entry Level Stewardship


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

Check with your local council they will have maps of designated foot paths.. Then you will find out where you can legally walk..

But if he has left a wide verge you may find it is a footpath, as thye have to be so wide.. I know farmers get into trouble for ploughing them..


----------



## Werehorse (Jul 14, 2010)

If you look on Multimap you can view an OS map of the area to see if there's a fublic pootpath through the field. If there is you can walk through but stick to the path unless you have permission not to.

In Scotland you can go anywhere as long as you don't damage anything or let your dog bother livestock. I think. Something to do with the Scots hating the English landowners at some point in history.


----------



## Guest (Sep 16, 2010)

Here you go you can check here

Get-a-map from Ordnance Survey, Britain's national mapping agency


----------



## SEVEN_PETS (Aug 11, 2009)

rona said:


> Here you go you can check here
> 
> Get-a-map from Ordnance Survey, Britain's national mapping agency


thanks. is the green dotted line a footpath? if so, then it looks like you can't walk through the fields.

thanks guys for your help. Just wanted to check really.


----------



## Guest (Sep 16, 2010)

SEVEN_PETS said:


> thanks. is the green dotted line a footpath? if so, then it looks like you can't walk through the fields.
> 
> thanks guys for your help. Just wanted to check really.


Yep green dots are a footpath, green dashes a bridleway


----------

